# Last ice Pics



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Some pics from lake of the woods april 9-15


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow nice fish!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Jeez looks like a good day! nice work!! :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I was up there for a few days so I cant say that all went down in one day, but it was a good time like always


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


>


that looks intense, lol. was it pretty easy to skip the water with that fishing sled?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

ya skipped right over it, the old arctic-cat was part jet-ski that week, hit alot of open water going threw fourmile bay and even out on the big lake there was quite a bit


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> ya skipped right over it, the old arctic-cat was part jet-ski that week, hit alot of open water going threw fourmile bay and even out on the big lake there was quite a bit


In the words of a great philosopher................."you guys are out of your god dam mind!"


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

thats exactly what i was thinking! :lol: :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

my girlfriend says to me,, "are fish really worth all of that"...um....yes!


----------

